# Avtex. grrrr



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with an Avtex 186 tv during start up?mine takes about 10 seconds for the sound to come on then a further 20 to 30 seconds before I get any picture.I have tried ringing Avtex but I think they are closed even though the recorded message says I am in a queue and will be answered shortly...I gave up after 40 minutes!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you taken the tv indoors and tried it out there to see if the result is the same. just in case it is not the tv at fault. Their tech dept are normally very helpful, but they are closed I expect. surprised their system does not tell you that.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Ovalball, 

This is not an issue I have experienced before with the numerous sets we have sold. 

Avtex customer service is excellent and I would expect them to reopen on Thursday when I am confident they will be able to assist you.

It does appear they may not have changed the recorded message which is not necessarily a simple job to do unless your experienced with the complicated telephone systems that business use; we organise for someone to login remotely to update ours.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am just wondering if we will get an update on this problem.

cabby


----------



## LickeyEndBlues (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not overly impressed with our Freesat Avtex 21"; particularly the EPG. Once the dome has found Astra2E it takes ages for the EPG to show the channels and then most of those are SKY. No ITV1 but I get ITV+1, similar with Ch4.

I plugged it into the dish at home and had the same results.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Ovalball, 

I have spoken to Avtex, if you can PM me your telephone number I will organise for them to contact you. Alternatively, please call them on 029 2061 0109 option one, and ask to speak to Duane Bateson.

@LickeyEndBlues;
The Avtex does not offer Freesat and is instead a Free to Air tuner and as is my understanding in line with all other FTA receivers does not offer an EPG; only Now and possibly Next. EPG services are only available with Freesat and Sky receivers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## LickeyEndBlues (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh......cheers Chris.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris,thank you for your help.I got through to Avtex and they suggested that I do a factory reset.Unfortunately this didn't solve the problem and they asked to return the set to them for further investigation.However in the meantime I have found out what is causing the long delay.I have a large USB drive attached to the set and it appears that the set reads this drive on start up,and this is what is causing the delay.Unplug the USB and no delay!Reconnect it and the delay returns.Thanks again for your help.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Ovalball, 

I will forward your comments to Duane so they are aware for future reference and thank you for posting your resolution which may assist others who may experience the same issue.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Ovalball - wish I'd posted earlier as mine does the same thing but the delay isn't as long as yours so thought your problem would be something different. Obviously it is down to the usb and yours is probably just a bigger capacity than mine and takes longer to read.

Chris & LickeyEnd Blues - some of the Avtex models do have an EPG, mine does which is the L186drs model tho I only use it connected to a regular aerial to get freeview channels and not a sat dish. I've been setting it to record loads of movies onto usb over the holiday period so that we can watch them in the evening if the weather is miserable when we're away.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon whenIretire, 

Thank you for your post, which will assist others. To clarify, as detailed in my post the EPG is not available for satellite reception, and as you correctly indicate the EPG will work for terrestrial reception.

Regards,
Chris


----------

